# Sleeping puppies.....awwwwwwww



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Just took this of the puppies snoozing.....

So cute x











awwwwww


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww how cute are they all together like that!
Great pic Rache!!! x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, looks like Pixie has made contact with everyone! very sweet


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Awww!!! How sweet!!! Little angels!!! :angel1:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh that is lovely,such good friends


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Awww...now is that a pile of puppy cuteness or what?!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Bff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

awwww soo cute


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

awwwww what a lovely picture, and such a cute bunch of fur babies.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol bos leg doesn't look attached ahahahaha pixie is Teasing darcy hahaha

Love your guys can't wait to see them again!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

don't knwo the name but the brown and white belly-up one is absolutely adorable!!! such a contented expression on the face


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg thats so sweet!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww so much cuteness!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

jan896 said:


> don't knwo the name but the brown and white belly-up one is absolutely adorable!!! such a contented expression on the face


Thats Miss Pixie, she always looks like shes smiling 

Thanks everyone. They really are a close little pack.

Darcy cant seem to get enough of Pixie atm. I think she may come into season soon and he wont leave her alone!! lol


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh my!! Cuteness overload!! I love the little white ones fuzzy ears! And that one on it's back looks to be in heaven with that little smile on it's face!!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Hahaha... I love when they sleep on their backs!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you!

I love how they sleep on their backs too x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, if that doesn't bring a smile to your face, you have no heart...


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay nap time everyone.... DOG PILE!!!! 
OMG way too cute! I LOVE the expression on Pixie's face (she must be have been having a great dream!)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

_Dangit...wish mine snuggied like that!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

what a lovely photo x


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Too cute. Love it.


----------



## PerisMomma (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww!!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaV (Jul 21, 2010)

what a bunch of sweetness


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very very cute


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, what a beautiful picture!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So so sweet.They are very cute.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

OMG that's adorable!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

What a cute little puppy pile!!!!!


----------



## Sundae (Jun 26, 2010)

oh thats soooo adorable!!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww so cute! what a great pic


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Precious babies. Too cute.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Its amazing how they all look so all over each other but so comfy... So cute.


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

omg this is adorable!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for all your lovely comments.

I love seeing them all flaked out together xx


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Awww that's the best pic ever! x


----------

